# Sheep skin tanning



## mystang89 (Oct 10, 2012)

I really haven't a clue where to put this so feel free to move it if need be.

I used to raise rabbits and tanned plenty of their hides. I would put them in a large tote and have plenty of room.

I started raising sheep and figured I'd not have any problem but I do. I only tanned one at a time. They are full grown sheep. When I started the pickling process I made sure the pH was just right, placed the pelt in the tote with 6 gal of water, enough to cover it and try to expose as much of the flesh to the acid as possible.

The next day i checked the pH and it of but when I went to add more acid I found I didn't have the room to add acid and stir it in because the pelt was so large.

I took the pelt out, put the acid in and got the right pH then put the pelt back in. Next day the pH was off again. I tried this for 5 days and the pickling never did the job because I could never keep the pH where it was supposed to be.

I think the problem is because of the container. What do you all use when you are taking large pelts? Have you run into this problem before? How'd you handle it?

I used Rittles tanning solution btw.


----------

